# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  [Release] ROTMG / Realm of the mad god 20.0.1 hacked client

## Parog

Hey guys. I've been swamped with work from a new business I started and haven't even had time to play myself. I saw a post from Cryo saying there would be another update soon and that he might wait for the next update instead of updating everything twice (If I understood correctly)

There's already someone that released a client with a few features, but I noticed it was missing some of the features I can't play without, so I whipped something up real quick. A huge thanks to Matt for the tools needed for this, and everyone else who have contributed to making the mods / reversing in general. ( I don't know all of you, don't feel bad, I'm still very thankful! )


*Features:*
Connect to ProductionNo Quest DelayFPS Cap to 60Numerical HP/MP/FameAuto-Nexus(30%)Disable ConfuseDisable DrunkDisable HallucinatingDisable UnstableSprite World Tile HackSprite World No SlowDisable Necromancer ParticlesHP BarsRemove Loading ScreenSpammable NotificationsNo Ally ProjectilesRound Net JitterReconnect V2Add Proxy Server




jotti virus scan
virustotal virus scan


Download link: Click me!

----------


## owner1231

will test this!


edit: i also tested this one, but cant seem to make it work: http://epichack.net

----------

